# Watco spray laquer



## ed4copies (Aug 7, 2006)

I have just tried Watco spray lacquer on a group of peppermills.  The stuff claims to be "foolproof" and I believe I have proven that!

Great finish, actually DOES dry in 30 minutes or less for next coat.

Anyone know if there is another "shoe to drop"?  Is this finish really as good as it looks?  Or will it flake off next week???

All input gratefully appreciated.  

(for the wiseacres, NO, the peppermills are NOT plastic or PR!!  I DO, very occasionally, turn WOOD!!)


----------



## penbros (Aug 7, 2006)

I FINISHED A CANDLE STICK ABOUT A MONTH AGO AND USED WATCO LAQUER. AND IT LOOKS JUST FINE TO ME, BUT A CANDLE STICK IS SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULDNT BE TOUCHING ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Turnitall (Aug 7, 2006)

It is basically the same stuff as Deft Spray Lacquer... follow the directions, use it correctly and it is virtually foolproof....


----------



## challagan (Aug 7, 2006)

Just avoid applying in high humidity or it will blush just like any other spray lacquer. 

Corey


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 8, 2006)

Is there a rule of thumb as to when the humidty is too high?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 8, 2006)

For humid days, I spray them in the shop and let them flash & dry in my office with the A/C on.


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />Is there a rule of thumb as to when the humidty is too high?



I don't know of any rules, but experience has taught me that I can get into trouble with blushing whenever the dew point is less than 20F lower than ambient. Anything less than that and condensation in the air stream or condensation from the cooling effect of the evaporating thinners in the surface film can cause blushing.


----------



## rgundersen (Aug 9, 2006)

hmm sounds like a finish impossible to use in Houston unless you have a moisture controlled shop...


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the responses!

No horror stories, guess I'll keep using it!

Russ, are you also a meteorologist???[][][][]


----------



## KC (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penbros_
> <br />I FINISHED A CANDLE STICK ABOUT A MONTH AGO AND USED WATCO LAQUER. AND IT LOOKS JUST FINE TO ME, BUT A CANDLE STICK IS SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULDNT BE TOUCHING ALL THE TIME.



I use DEFT spray, followed by the HUT wax stick.  I've been carrying a stabilized BEB for several months now, even when I'm working in the shop.  When I don't have a pocket on a shirt, I stick it through the button flap and it's exposed to sweat and skin contact for hours on end.  I don't see any obvious wear of the finish.

KC


----------



## 4reel (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been using Watco and I am getting great finishes. I use the spray on. I tried two coats and that turned out to be a bust. One of the pens I gave to a friend was in his leather imitation briefcase in one of the pen slides. He left it in his car on a hot day and the two layers came off where it touched. I am not putting a minimum of 6 coats. every thirty minutes I spray. The finish is better than two by a large margin. I then use MM to 12000 and they look great. On pourous pens I will have to go with more coats. My next try will be 6 cots polish and then another 4 to see if I can get the perfectly smooth exterior. So heat, leather like material and Watco seem to be an issue.  I also give a coat of Rennisance wax when done to get a better feel.


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 20, 2006)

I just got some Deft sealer and gloss in the spray can. I tried it for the first time this weekend and it worked pretty good ! I applied the sealer twice and let it dry. Then wet sanded it with the grey MM.Then shot several coats gloss lacquer let it dry a few minutes in between.Then wet sanded it again with grey MM then polished it with Hut high gloss plastic polish. I did all this with the lathe running.

Dave


----------

